

Lycos Life – Coming Soon - xbuzz
http://lycoslife.com/soon.php

======
arihant
They are gaming the brand name, it seems. Lycos was acquired by Ybrant Digital
in 2010. Ybrant later merged with an Indian company. It's now traded on Indian
stock exchange.

Ybrant is behind this. So, technically, not the same Lycos.

~~~
adam12
I would think that using the name Lycos would hurt the company.

~~~
arihant
I thought that too. But for some reason Ybrant is hell bent on milking it.
They are still running the Lycos search engine and are slowly transitioning
all their B2C products under Lycos brand.

I don't know how it helps as Lycos died in the west and nobody knew about it
in India.

------
showerst
I don't think I've ever seen a 'smart' ring before. It seems much more
convenient than carrying around a fob or smartcard, if they could make it low
profile enough.

~~~
nostrademons
[https://ringly.com/](https://ringly.com/)

Never seen anyone wearing one before, but my wife tells all her friends about
it simply because the concept is so weird.

~~~
showerst
Yeah now that I google it apparently there are a few. Sadly they're all
exactly the product I _don't_ want: One more way to receive notifications, or
try to interact with my phone from a really small device.

I was thinking more in terms of identity management. If I could wear a subtle
ring instead of carrying around 3 key fobs and a smart card, I'd be very
interested. Especially if I could somehow do password manager/ssh keys!

------
anthony_romeo
I remembered Lycos just recently after I discovered their headquarters driving
home one evening. I used Lycos quite a bit back in the day. I poked around
their website. They apparently own HotBot as well, which actually still
exists. They still run Tripod and AngelFire. Blasts from the past.

I tried out their search engine, which actually wasn't half bad. Their e-mail
service seemed okay in some respects, but they don't have an app and you
actually have to pay for POP3/IMAP, which extremely prohibitive nowadays,
especially considering their competition.

As far as these wearables are concerned, I'm at least a bit curious about the
ring. Not sure how useful it will be, but I wish them the best.

------
gtrubetskoy
Wait, this is Lycos, the search engine?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycos](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycos)

~~~
johlindenbaum
First reaction I had, too: "Lycos is still around?". Yes, looking at that
site's About page talks about their iconic status as search engine, then media
agency.

------
canweriotnow
Is AltaVista going to do an IoT pivot next? Maybe Pets.com?

~~~
Apocryphon
I really want to read cheesy near future speculative fiction from the late
'90s where they toss around hot brands of the day like that. But I don't think
any cyberpunk author worth their salt would have done something so easily that
would go out of date.

Though this always gets a kick out of me (Orion's Arm, online massive sci-fi
collaborative project [http://www.orionsarm.com/eg-
topic/45b2afc424975](http://www.orionsarm.com/eg-topic/45b2afc424975)):

[2017] - Personal Virtual Reality media interfaces begin to take the market
share from TV, radio, films, and other media.

[2018] - First supercomputer using memristors, 'Harvey', constructed by a team
lead by Peter Shor at Bell labs, with funding from IBM, Lycos, RedHat and
Pepsi.

------
robot_head
[https://imgflip.com/i/mg2ez](https://imgflip.com/i/mg2ez)

------
anigbrowl
Wow, I thought that brand had been folded into something else years ago. I
wonder what it's like to work at the ghost of a former market leader? I used
to prefer Lycos as my search engine until one day I tried Google back in 1998
or so and never went back. Ah, the 20th century...

/rockingchair

------
newobj
I guess it's better than Dog Pile Life.

------
sova
That ring is the future.

